# 104 lb coyote shot



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Didn't see any threads on this here, so I figured I would post it.

http://www.kmbc.com/r/26121874/detail.html



> *JEFFERSON CITY, Mo. -- *DNA testing has confirmed that a large animal shot and killed by a hunter a month ago was an "unusually large" coyote, the Missouri Department of Conservation announced Monday. The hunter killed the animal on the opening day of Missouri's November firearms deer season on Nov. 13. Coyotes are legal game during deer season, so the hunter shot and killed it, the department said. But when the hunter got a closer look at the animal, he wondered if he had mistakenly shot and killed a wolf, which is a protected species in Missouri, the department said. The hunter contacted the MDC, which tested the animal's DNA and determined it was in fact a coyote. The MDC said the 104-pound coyote was about 3 years old.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I can see how he was a little worried.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Coy-Dog? Shot a few in CT years ago that went in the 90lb range and they were a problem and verified by a CO. Dominate Coyote looks/traits/genes but with a large dogs body from crossbreeding with a wild dog.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They did a DNA test and that animal is pure-bred coyote?? Then WHY does it look like it's part Malamute and WHY does it weigh 104 pounds???

I have never heard of a coyote over 45 pounds, much less twice that...

something isn't right...??


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, looks just like a coyote. lol...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Was the scientist who did the dna testing on this animal the same one who worked on the OJ trial??? I would get a second opinion.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought it looked like a domestic dog/coyote mix, no way it's a purebreed coyote.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd bet wolf hi-bred.

ATB


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

Probably only look for the wolf or coyote strain DNA to determine species.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

North wind said:


> Yep, looks just like a coyote. lol...


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

read in fur-fish-game bout a year ago an article about yotes and wolves cross breeding and making a bigger,better,faster strain of pain in the doopa varmit. Just been a matter of time i guess.....cant you just picture what a wild "ride" that hook-up would be like? probably the breeding pair dies from wounds inflicted on each other in the process!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah...someone definatley screwed up!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

The largest coyote on record that i could find was 74-3/4 pounds. Has to be a wolf or maybe a cross breed.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

That looks an awful lot like a wolf/dog hybrid that my friend hit with his truck and the DNR verified its identity as a hybrid by examing the skull. The DNR later gave me the carcass and skull for our collection at work. It weighed 84 pounds and the skin was over 10 feet long. It was also castrated.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

All I can say is that the boys in the UP should shoot all the "C-O-Y-O-T-E-S" () they see and send the resulting samples to that same testing facility. 

Should be able to clear up some of their issues by getting rid of their oversized yotes.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

According to the Michigan Hunting Guide 104 lbs. would be a BIG wolf.

The guide says that a coyote is 25 to 45 lbs. while a wolf is 50 to 100 lbs..

This kind of story really makes you doubt what "professionals" say.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

I caught a coyote thats crossed with something or its what some are refering to as a blonde coyote. MSU boilogist is eager to begin her testing to determine what exactly it is....Delivering it to her Friday at noon. Here's a pic before dispatch....weighed 36 lbs, male. hair is quite long and soft compared to a normal coyote...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Remember these are the same people that can give you a deer populations by poop count.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

I think thats a splendid idea there lowbrass!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

My guess is they shot it with a 75# lead cannon ball. He! He!


----------

